# Brand new Ariens Compact 24 trouble starting from new



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

I always have an issue with this POS!!! It floods SO easily. Ive followed the recommendation of 3 primes when cold, covering the centre weep hole on the primer bulb and it's still a pain to get going. 

If it doesn't catch on the first few pulls, it just won't start. I have to pull the plug, turn it over to purge out any gas and heat up the plug with a lighter. 

Is there a known starting issue with the AX 208 engine? 

It's 9.5 hp, and I use premium fuel with seafoam...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Try it with out the primer or try one prime. On my briggs i only use primer first time of the yr then no prime just choke


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

raggdoll said:


> *Brand new Ariens Compact 24 trouble starting from new*


 
Ragg, welcome aboard!


If you have concerns about the brand new machine, contact your selling dealer.


The machines don't call for premium. Stick to 87 AKI gasoline with a preservative in it. Best to add the preservative at the gas station.


As noted, try just one prime if you know three is too much. My experience with the AX series is easy starting.


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

uberT said:


> Ragg, welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> If you have concerns about the brand new machine, contact your selling dealer.
> ...


Unfortunately, I bought it from Home Depot. Plus, although it's 2 years old, it's been used very little as where I was living had light snow seasons. 

I run 91 as it doesn't contain ethanol. Plus each jerry can of 91 I fill is treated with Seafoam. 

I'll try the 1 prime thing, but it's says in the manual, very specifically, to prime 3 times, with your finger in the middle and holding each prime for a second or two. 

I have moved to a high snowfall area, so I need to get this right. As it is now, I have little confidence in it's starting reliability.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, if you know 3 is too much, try something else


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The directions are nice but you need to be able to accommodate your own situation. Temperature has a lot to do with how much fuel a given engine needs to fire. I agree with trying to prime it less.
If you have an electric start you might want to plug it in and experiment with it. That way you won't wear out your arm.
If it was my machine I'd put a new plug (NGK or Champion IMHO) in there just in case.
There is something going on with your ignition or carb that should be fixable.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Does it have a Torch spark plug? I've seen some Ariens with the Torch and some that came with an NGK. If you have the Torch one, I'd swap to an NGK BPR6ES. 2 years old is not brand new and any gas run through a lightly used blower can cause problems on newer lean jetted fixed carbs. If you look up under the carb box and pull the carb bowl. Look for crap in there. Straight up the stalk that the bowl nut threaded out of will be the main jet. You can use a flat blade screwdriver to remove it and clean the center hole with carb cleaner and chase it with a wire. May clear up.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Priming is usually not even necessary at all..
three presses of the primer button is probably too much.
I would try it with zero or one presses of the button.

On my 1971 Ariens, it never had a "primer button" that squirted gas, it did have the "choke cover" which fully closed over the carb.
but that was missing on my machine when I bought it, I have never needed it, so I never replaced it.

If the temp is 25 to 35F, (minus 4 to plus 2C) I dont prime at all..just start it up.

If the temp is 25F or lower, (negative 4C or lower) I spray one squirt of starter fluid directly into the carb bowl, which simulates what a primer button would do.
then start..

Scot


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Try choke only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks all, seems to start well with choke and 1 prime. 

Due to other circumstances, I've just sold it. I made sure to tell the new owner on the starting procedure...


----------

